# Reason/s to feel good thread



## Feliks Karp (26/10/16)

Today I feel great, my diabetes is seemingly under control, I've lost 4 kg and I'm back at the gym lifting chunks of metal 

I'm lucky to have access to fresh vegetables and a good diet in general.

I've been through a lot of shit in my life, but I am thankful that it actually isn't worse.

Oh and after 7 years of not having a holiday I finally get to go away this year 

-

Feel free to post your own reasons to feel good today or just laugh at me for being a hippy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (26/10/16)

@Feliks Karp good to hear that things are looking better for you! 

Good thread.
I have a couple of reasons to feel good today.

- Yesterday my almost-three year old daughter decided its time to buy daddy a surprise for work today. 'n "Hasie melkie", any flavored milk is hasie melkie, because of Nesquick. 

- My almost-18 month old son gave me the biggest hug, all for no reason this morning before I dropped him at play school.

- at 7:15 this morning it marked 10days since I last touched a stinky.

- My wife is getting more and more requests for quotes for her free-lancing work, so that is always good.

All in all, Life is good, even if it is HECTIC at the moment, i have A LOT to be feel good about and be thankful for!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Cespian (26/10/16)

1. My car is in for a service and some repairs, so I'm traveling by bus... No one smelled like they were dipped in armpit juice this morning like they usually do (I am so dreading this afternoons trip because its a million degrees celcius today)
2. I cancelled my gym membership this morning because I literally havent been there in months, so I will be saving around R500 from next month, and I no longer have to kid myself with hopes of loosing my Belle.
3. Tomorrow is payday!
4. I typed out a 340 line SQL Stored Proc and it ran with only 1 error (1 too many brackets)

Whoop

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Anneries (26/10/16)

Cespian said:


> 4. I typed out a 340 line SQL Stored Proc and it ran with only 1 error (1 too many brackets)



WELL DONE! That is something to feel good about!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

this month marks 2 years of gym. 5 days a week. as well as 2 years not smoking. feeling a lot younger than 2 years ago.
oh and i beat a new focus st this morning lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/10/16)

Cespian said:


> 2. I cancelled my gym membership this morning because I literally havent been there in months, so I will be saving around R500 from next month, and I no longer have to kid myself with hopes of loosing my Belle.



I am so going to be that guy, PLEASE GO BACK TO GYM or do some other exercise hahaha sorry I am on a crusade now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I am so going to be that guy, PLEASE GO BACK TO GYM or do some other exercise hahaha sorry I am on a crusade now.


best thing i ever did in my life as go to gym. the ladies really take note. im with @Feliks Karp on this


----------



## blujeenz (26/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> this month marks 2 years of gym. 5 days a week. as well as 2 years not smoking. feeling a lot younger than 2 years ago.
> oh and i beat a new focus st this morning lol.


Running? 

Sounds like you're training for the next vapecon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (26/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I am so going to be that guy, PLEASE GO BACK TO GYM or do some other exercise hahaha sorry I am on a crusade now.



Hehe, I cancelled my gym contract because of life. I just never really get a chance to go. 2 kids, supper is my responsibility etc. I was always big on hikes and trail runs, so I will get back to that on the weekends. If you have the time to go, dont give up bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Running?
> 
> Sounds like you're training for the next vapecon.


Running? meaning at gym or what car i was running with? lol


----------



## blujeenz (26/10/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Running? meaning at gym or what car i was running with? lol


I meant, did you beat an ST running?
Yeah, bit of a corny joke I spose.


----------



## Andre (26/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I meant, did you beat an ST running?
> Yeah, bit of a corny joke I spose.


Not corny at all. It is a Ford - anything is possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> I meant, did you beat an ST running?
> Yeah, bit of a corny joke I spose.


hahaha ahh i see lol. well beat with my 8 year old OPC tho. Was quite surprised

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (26/10/16)

Sigh......gonna have to pass for now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (26/10/16)

Uhm...

Nope I got nothing

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

My reason for feeling good is that my hotels and flights are booked for Cape Town Baby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (26/10/16)

...and my reason for feeling good is that I wake up in Cape Town every morning...baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> My reason for feeling good is that my hotels and flights are booked for Cape Town Baby!


When will you be leaving @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Slick said:


> When will you be leaving @Rob Fisher ?



Flying down Thursday... will go see the whales in Hermanus... then Friday photographic session on the peninsular and Chapmans peak, Saturday Vape Meet Baby, Sunday and MOnday in Stellenbosch drinking some squashed grapes and then home!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Slick (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Flying down Thursday... will go see the whales in Hermanus... then Friday photographic session on the peninsular and Chapmans peak, Saturday Vape Meet Baby, Sunday and MOnday in Stellenbosch drinking some squashed grapes and then home!


I'm going to durbs this Saturday for a week,@Rob Fisher what would you suggest my iternery be if you had to go from jhb to dbn for holiday?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Slick said:


> I'm going to durbs this Saturday for a week,@Rob Fisher what would you suggest my iternery be if you had to go from jhb to dbn for holiday?



Well on Saturday you should pop onto H2 Vape in Durban North because a lot of us vapers will be there for the official opening! 

Obviously the beaches depending on weather.
Sandbar in Umdloti for ribs!
Phe Zulu if you want to watch Zulu Dancing and see some snakes and crocodiles.
UShaka Water Park and The Aquarium.
Beach Bums on the North Coast if you want to chill and drink on the beach and if that's you kind of thing... not mine...
Suncoast Casino.
Walks along the beach front... UShaka to Suncoast and back... again if walking is your thing... it's a flat and easy walk... or you could hire bikes and ride it.
Segway Tours at Moses Mabhida stadium.
Walks along the beachfront in Umhlanga is also a nice walk.
Umhlanga Beach is also a nice beach to spend the day at.
Umdloti beach is great if you have kids because there is a nice big tidal pool.
Visit Sir Vape on the Berea and say hello to @BigGuy, @Sir Vape and @ET
Gateway Theatre of Shopping in Umhlanga or the Pavilion in Westville for shopping.
Florida Road for a whole heap of restaurants.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick (27/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well on Saturday you should pop onto H2 Vape in Durban North because a lot of us vapers will be there for the official opening!
> 
> Obviously the beaches depending on weather.
> Sandbar in Umdloti for ribs!
> ...


You Mr Rob are an extraordinary gentleman,im probably half your age but you twice as much fun as I am,im staying at breakers resort so il be doing a few things you mentioned above,i mite drive straight to h2vapes opening and definitely will visit @Sir Vape to pick up my hands drip tip,but thanks for all the pointers, now I'm so excited,1day left...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Slick said:


> You Mr Rob are an extraordinary gentleman,im probably half your age but you twice as much fun as I am,im staying at breakers resort so il be doing a few things you mentioned above,i mite drive straight to h2vapes opening and definitely will visit @Sir Vape to pick up my hands drip tip,but thanks for all the pointers, now I'm so excited,1day left...



Hehehe... Seeing you are in Umhlanga then you should try have a meal at Little Havana. Start with Marrow Bones and have Pork Belly or a Steak for your main course! Take credit card with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (27/10/16)

Today i feel great , i have finally got everyone in my office off the stinkies, that's 5 smokers that are now vaping, although im not going to lie this last one made me sad cause here i am walking around like the poster kid for vaping in my office with a half dead cuboid and the newest vaper just got his alien lol... but hey its not about the mod its about saving lives ... 

now to go from restaurant to restaurant and walk into ever smoking section like " do you have a moment to hear about the one and true vaping"

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Casper (27/10/16)

Im feelin good today because I had a ride on my motorcycle at 06:H30 this morning!!!!

Fresh!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (27/10/16)

Made last ever aftercare payment (more ZAR in pocket every month - hello pico + melo tank starter kit)
Drivers licence renewed (made it by the skin of my teeth)
1 year of debt review completed with 0 issues
Kid accepted to first choice of high school (in)conveniently located very close to vapeclub
Have my health, a roof over my head, clothes on my back and in the cupboard and petrol in the car (for now)
I have about a dozen seedlings eager to become full grown chilli plants 
Beautiful thunderstorm over the Eastrand last night
As cynical as I can be sometimes, my cup really doth runneth over(ith)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (27/10/16)

My reason to feel amazing everyday is cause i am married to an absolute beauty of a woman. Her soul and heart makes me proud to call her my wife. 
Oh and she owns an equally amazing ass. ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Taytay (27/10/16)

I love this thread ! Life is good, I am blessed . 
After a hectic few months at work, things finally seem to be settling slightly . . . Just as I thought I may actually have a nervous breakdown . And it looks like after 3 years of having no more than 3 days leave in a row, I will probably be allowed to go on a full 3 weeks consecutive leave. 
My family is happy and healthy and we live in beautiful Richards Bay

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (27/10/16)

To add to why I feel good today,
1. Leave for 1st November approved (was actually forced to take it)
2. Was informed that I have to take an extra week of leave end of the year, because I did not take enough leave during the year.
3. My son doesn't seem to bad after his injections yesterday (our daughter was sick after each and every one)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF (27/10/16)

Reason to feel good today...let me see....
Both of my work vehicles broke down today, yes two in the same day.
Thought I would use my sons car and got a R500 ticket for an expired license.
So I feel good about.....wait it will come to me........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/10/16)

I've lost 6 kgs since my diabetes diagnosis  and my blood sugar has been normal human being now for two weeks  Keto diet for the win, down with carbs!

Doc says I'm not allowed to power lift, but still feels great doing weights again 

I love that I live in a country where a wide variety of vegetables are affordable.

It's 16 years today that my old man kicked the grim reaper in the nuts and I can't be more thankful for having a parent who has selflessly looked after me my whole life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Vape_N8th (2/11/16)

Today I feel Good !

- I went to bed last night and didn't have to say goodbye to the woman I am going to spend my life with , I only had to say good night and give her a kiss.

- Even though they are constantly striking close and around my workplace I am safe.

- There is food , water , electricity and internet at my house and I am thankful for it.

- My body is working , I can breathe , I can smell and I can see for the most part ( Im blind as a bat ) , my limbs are all still here and work perfectly.

we have so much to be thankful and happy about , I am truly blessed on this day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (13/11/16)

Today i am not just feeling good i am wowed and happily married for 1 year. It might seem short but heck i love my woman and she absolutely rocks my world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## craigb (13/11/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/11/16)

_How_ good I feel today is dubious and will depend on how much the insurance will try to weasel out of paying us. But looking at some of my neighbors, and having the S&R come through today looking for bodies, I feel grateful that I am still alive and that I saved my dogs' lives. I've had really low blood sugar since Wednesday, and I'm battling to raise it, but I'm grateful to be able to afford to see my specialist this week. 

I'm grateful that my dad wasn't in the horrific traffic flood on the same day. Although I've had a few would be looters come in to the place, I'm grateful that they took my stern talking to, and I didn't have to get _sterner_ with them. 

Finally got electricity back yesterday, so I can eat and store decent food and have a hot shower, some luxuries some people never experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## blujeenz (13/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> _How_ good I feel today is dubious and will depend on how much the insurance will try to weasel out of paying us. But looking at some of my neighbors, and having the S&R come through today looking for bodies, I feel grateful that I am still alive and that I saved my dogs' lives. I've had really low blood sugar since Wednesday, and I'm battling to raise it, but I'm grateful to be able to afford to see my specialist this week.
> 
> I'm grateful that my dad wasn't in the horrific traffic flood on the same day. Although I've had a few would be looters come in to the place, I'm grateful that they took my stern talking to, and I didn't have to get _sterner_ with them.
> 
> Finally got electricity back yesterday, so I can eat and store decent food and have a hot shower, some luxuries some people never experience.



You've had a serious setback which most folk never see in their lifetime and it sounds like you're kicking shit back in the teeth.
Definitely a winner in my books.
Strongs to you dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

In this life it is oft so easy to become obsessed with our "Problems" that we forget how fantastical our lives really are.
Each and everyone of you is currently alive is one in 500 squintillion. 
That simple fact that you are alive and able to view and perceive the things we can is reason enough to smile.

I am feeling good because, even with my current struggles, i have (Non-material):
1. A Loving and supportive Girlfriend, who i know will help me through all.
2. I have a roof over my head and enough food to eat.
3. I have juice in one tank 
4. I am able to watch the sunset this morning and I was able to watch the super-moon rise from lions head yesterday with her. Followed by the sun slowly sinking into the blue abyss that is the Atlantic.

To my vaping family, there is always a reason to smile. One must simply look for them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## AniDey (20/11/16)

Going on holiday to Botswana on Friday!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa (20/11/16)

AniDey said:


> Going on holiday to Botswana on Friday!!!!


Are we all invited?


----------



## AniDey (20/11/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Are we all invited?


If you are willing to cling to the 5th wheel....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

